# Kauai in August - what's it like?



## LJT (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi all - we are looking at booking a 10 day trip to Kauai for August next year.  It is the only month open for us.  We haven't been there at this time before and wondered about crowds and weather.  Is is noticably more crowded than in the fall with the kids out of school and what is the weather like?  We will split our time between Poipu and Princeville.  I am at the age where the heat bothers me a bit more and I know most places aren't air conditioned. Any advice?


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 7, 2017)

We have been there in June, September, and January. Point at Poipu had AC in the main living area and Master bedroom. My DIL who can not take heat was with us in September at Bali Hai in Princeville and with the windows and fans she was fine.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 8, 2017)

We were in Kauai in August, 2015 and stayed one week at the Westin in Princeville and the second week at the Point at Poi'pu.  The Westin was wonderful ~ it had central air.  The weather is more humid in August but the A/C and the pools at the Westin were perfect.  Just make sure when your traveling out to take plenty of water.  I'm 75 and heat often bothers me too, but we were fine and love our stay at the Westin.

Poi'pu was wonderful as well, but the resort only had window a/c in the master bedroom and the main living area.  The air from the living area did not cool the second bathroom and getting dressed for an evening out was very uncomfortable.  Trying to fix my hair was impossible.  I was wringing wet before I was completely ready to go.  Don't get me wrong the resort was great, but the lack of central air was very difficult for all of us. There was some trade winds blowing from the ocean but the air was very humid.  We were in a 2 bedroom with another couple.  We let them have the master bedroom since they were such good friends to us and we wanted to show our appreciation.   So our tiny 2nd bedroom was not very cool. 

Everything was busy but I didn't notice any excessive crowding at either the North or South in Kauai in August.  I love this island no matter what month we go.   Take the plunge for August and look for a resort with central A/C if the heat is troublesome for you.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## disneymom1 (Jul 8, 2017)

We are going to Kauai this August.  I'll report when we get back.
Would love any feedback.


----------



## LJT (Jul 9, 2017)

disneymom1 said:


> We are going to Kauai this August.  I'll report when we get back.
> Would love any feedback.


Thanks so much and have fun!


----------



## PamMo (Jul 9, 2017)

You can feel good about booking your August vacation in Kauai. We were in Kauai last year in late August for 2 weeks. It was sunny, hot, and humid - fantastic weather for being in the water. Restaurants with open air seating and ceiling fans (and a mai tai ) were quite comfortable. We just didn't have the energy to hike longer trails in the high heat of late summer, or golf in the afternoon.

I would not book in a resort without A/C at that time of year again, though. Our week in Kauai Beach Villas was pretty miserable at night. (It only had a window A/C unit in the living room.) We were happy as clams in our Princeville unit with central air!

We had spent the previous two weeks on Maui, so Kauai was blissfully void of crowds!


----------



## artringwald (Jul 9, 2017)

gnipgnop said:


> We were in Kauai in August, 2015 and stayed one week at the Westin in Princeville and the second week at the Point at Poi'pu.  The Westin was wonderful ~ it had central air.  The weather is more humid in August but the A/C and the pools at the Westin were perfect.  Just make sure when your traveling out to take plenty of water.  I'm 75 and heat often bothers me too, but we were fine and love our stay at the Westin.
> 
> Poi'pu was wonderful as well, but the resort only had window a/c in the master bedroom and the main living area.  The air from the living area did not cool the second bathroom and getting dressed for an evening out was very uncomfortable.  Trying to fix my hair was impossible.  I was wringing wet before I was completely ready to go.  Don't get me wrong the resort was great, but the lack of central air was very difficult for all of us. There was some trade winds blowing from the ocean but the air was very humid.  We were in a 2 bedroom with another couple.  We let them have the master bedroom since they were such good friends to us and we wanted to show our appreciation.   So our tiny 2nd bedroom was not very cool.
> 
> Everything was busy but I didn't notice any excessive crowding at either the North or South in Kauai in August.  I love this island no matter what month we go.   Take the plunge for August and look for a resort with central A/C if the heat is troublesome for you.  Enjoy your trip.


Most of the 2 bedrooms units at the Point at Poi'pu have A/C in both the bedrooms. There are some rooms that wrap around a corner, and those have the 2nd A/C in the living area. If someone is going to occupy the 2nd bedroom, it's best to request ahead of time for a unit with A/C in both bedrooms. One year we got a unit with with the 2nd A/C in the living area and it worked out great because we weren't using the 2nd bedroom.


----------



## artringwald (Jul 9, 2017)

Most of the time we visit Poipu it's in Jan-March. Last year we went in August. We didn't notice a big difference in the temperature or the crowds. We stay at the Point at Poi'pu, and were surprised that there weren't more kids in August. We're sensitive to both heat and humidity, and wouldn't stay there any time of year without A/C.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 9, 2017)

We visit Hawaii for 2-1/2 weeks every August.  DW is a school teacher, and also has summer classes, so August is the only time window we have available to us.  

Weather will depend on the trade winds.  Trade winds blow most of the time, and are from the northeast.  They keep the islands relatively cool - temps in the 80's with relative humidity about 60%.  Generally quite pleasant, particularly given the latitude.  If your experience is Florida or the Caribbean, Hawaii is a wonderful change.  

When the trade winds falter the southerly Kona winds prevail, and it becomes much more tropical - hotter, more humid, and little air movement. Still not as bad as the Caribbean can be in August.  Generally you can get by without AC, but it's very nice to have when Kona.

Hawaii does not have nearly the hurricane threats that the Caribbean has (because the Pacific Ocean is cooler), but August is the peak month for tropical storms.  About one-half the time there are significant storms being tracked, and perhaps one-third of the time there is a day with significant weather - usually a day or rainy weather.  Even if there is no storm, there may be some elevated surf on south and east facing beaches.

One advantage of going to Hawaii in August is that the ocean on the North Shore is calmer.  That means that  you can be in the water at places such as Hanalei and the Princeville beaches.  (Note that there are some beaches where it is not safe to swim any time.  Know before you go.)

Because of the school vacations situation, Hawaii is relatively crowded in August.  You will see that in air fares and car rental rates, especially.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 9, 2017)

artringwald said:


> Most of the 2 bedrooms units at the Point at Poi'pu have A/C in both the bedrooms. There are some rooms that wrap around a corner, and those have the 2nd A/C in the living area. If someone is going to occupy the 2nd bedroom, it's best to request ahead of time for a unit with A/C in both bedrooms. One year we got a unit with with the 2nd A/C in the living area and it worked out great because we weren't using the 2nd bedroom.


I found out last week that the staff at Point at Poipu call those the "elbow" units.  

Because the A/C is in the bedroom and living room, those are great for two people.  They are horrible if you need the second bedroom, however.  In that floor plan, the second bedroom is located next to the walkway, on the side of the unit away from the water.  That means that the windows of the second bedroom open onto the hallway, where people are walking past.  Because the room does not have A/C, to get ventilation you have to open the windows.  Meaning that whoever is in that room will be in a room with open windows, and people walking past those windows.  Plus when the wind gusts, it blows the curtains open. 
t can be a very unpleasant situation.  

I would never put a female member in that room unless there were absolutely no other options, and if we have enough people in our party so that we will need that second room I put in a request to the resort to not assign us the room, being sure to provide the explanation I gave above as to why we would prefer not to be assigned one of the elbow units.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 10, 2017)

Our unit was not an (elbow room) but on the top floor of building 6.  It was a wonderful room with plenty of trade winds blowing, however the 2nd bedroom and bathroom were captive and horrible.  It had two twin beds and one night stand between them.  You had to enter and exit the bed from the center of the room because the other side of the bed was up against the wall. There was a closet ~ and that was it.  I'm not even sure if kids would be comfortable in that room.  The view from this unit was unbelievable.  You could see for miles from our lanai.  I would never complain about the unit ~ only the second bedroom and bath.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 14, 2017)

disneymom1 said:


> We are going to Kauai this August.  I'll report when we get back.
> Would love any feedback.


Thanks in advance...and please do. Apparently, I have unwittingly joined a trend - we've gone to Waiohai on or immediately after President's Week EOY for a decade. Next year school commitments will prevent us from taking that 'extra' week of vacation in February...so Hawaii in August, 2018 it is.


----------



## brianfox (Jul 14, 2017)

I am writing this from the Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, where we have stayed every year for the past seven years.
In my opinion, you cannot do better than this on Kauai.
Our two kids (14) love it.  They snorkel or boogie board on Poipu Beach every day.
The pool at Waiohai is so-so, and there is no formal restaurant but the grounds are great and the rooms are wonderful.
Shopping and dining very close.

You can rent Waiohai easily on Redweek.  I estimate a 2BR would be $1900-$2400 for island view for the week.


----------



## vbk (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm in Princeville right now and with the windows open for cross vent and the ceiling fans it's quite cool tonight. And it's been raining but not muggy at all. We will be in Kehaka next week where I expect it to be much warmer with less relief without A/C. I love September and October on Kauai, kids are back in school and there are less crowds everywhere.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 7, 2017)

We just got back from Kauai.  We have never gone this late in the summer before - we usually go in June.  It was hot, humid, and buggie.

Bugs find me delicious!   I can deal with hot and humid, but not extra bug bites.  Next year we are going earlier!

Not sure, but I believe that I had mosquito bites, sand flea bites, and possibly jelly fish larve stings.  I used bug repellant faithfully.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> We just got back from Kauai.  We have never gone this late in the summer before - we usually go in June.  It was hot, humid, and buggie.
> 
> Bugs find me delicious!   I can deal with hot and humid, but not extra bug bites.  Next year we are going earlier!
> 
> Not sure, but I believe that I had mosquito bites, sand flea bites, and possibly jelly fish larve stings.  I used bug repellant faithfully.


We found Kauai to be very "buggy" in the summer.  We noticed a ton of little tiny black flying bugs.  We were probably there late August.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 7, 2017)

In June, I haven't had much problem - but late July/Aug. was different.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 7, 2017)

September can be the same.  It was in 2014 in Kauai but not too bad in Oahu in September 2016.  It really depends how strong the trade winds are and where they are coming from.

We have gone every month over the years except in July and August during the school holidays and not during Federal holiday weeks either when airfares and everything else is much more expensive and it is crowded everywhere too.

Also you have to make reservations well in advance for restaurants or wait a long time and also for popular tours while not knowing what the weather will be like.  They will go unless the condition is dangerous but you may be disappointed not to see it at it's best.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 7, 2017)

Hmm. I'm currently planning the first week of July. I wonder if the 3rd week of June would be better. (I'm already confirmed into Kohala Suites on the Big Island for the fourth week of June; it has to match up with that.)


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> We just got back from Kauai.  We have never gone this late in the summer before - we usually go in June.  It was hot, humid, and buggie.
> 
> Bugs find me delicious!   I can deal with hot and humid, but not extra bug bites.  Next year we are going earlier!
> 
> Not sure, but I believe that I had mosquito bites, sand flea bites, and possibly jelly fish larve stings.  I used bug repellant faithfully.


Did you have bug issues all over or just in certain places on the island? I've been there most months but not during the summer. The only time we had bug issues was on the Coco Palms tour. The mosquitos were really bad with all the moisture and everything was overgrown.

Just curious if you had issues on your lanai or walking around town or beaches? One if these years we'll make it there in the summer. I've been there every month now except June, July and August.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 7, 2017)

I think I had issues everywhere - no matter what I did or where I went, I had new bites every day - of different types.  So it seemed like more than one thing was biting me.  I had two bites that were large and swollen and red - about the size of a nickel and kind of blood shot - with swelling the size of a quarter.  One on my wrist and one on my thigh.   I had some bites that were flat with no head on them, and not very red, and I had some that almost looked like a pimple.  About 2 dozen bites over 2 weeks and all of them itched!  I didn't get any more after I got on the airplane.

My DH had NO bites!  I obviously taste better!


----------



## slip (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks, I remember one night sitting on our lanai in February, my wife was feeling something and I didn't have any problems. When she woke up the next day she had a bunch of welts. Luckily, they didn't itch her too bad. I watched during our other times sitting out there and never did see anything.
Otherwise, my wife and I always say how nice it is without bugs when we're on Kauai.


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hawaii without AC can be very uncomfortable sometimes.  We won't go without it now...


----------



## LJT (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the input.  We plan to stay at Sheraton Poipu and Westin Princeville so will have A/C in our room.  I just wondered if dinners out are miserable without A/C in the restaurants.  I know a lot depends on the trades.  Didn't think about bugs.  Will take some bug repellent oils with me!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2017)

LJT said:


> Thanks everyone for the input.  We plan to stay at Sheraton Poipu and Westin Princeville so will have A/C in our room.  I just wondered if dinners out are miserable without A/C in the restaurants.  I know a lot depends on the trades.  Didn't think about bugs.  Will take some bug repellent oils with me!


You know I've never worried about dinner without A/C. Many places we've eaten have either been outside, or completely open.  Those that aren't have had A/C.


----------



## tugcccsp (Aug 7, 2017)

I stayed at the Wyndham Ka 'Eo Kai in Princeville, Kauai, starting the third week of October a few years ago.  There was no air conditioning and it was hot and muggy.  I received many bug bites while on the lanai, and at an outdoor restaurant.  I purchased an ammonia stick to apply to the bites and started using bug repellant.  My wife naturally repels bugs over to me where they have many delicious meals.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 8, 2017)

In Kauai now for about our 12th visit in August. Trade winds are blowing and it's pleasant. Staying in Poipu and not using AC; plenty of breeze with the windows and lanai doors open. Ceiling fans are good to keep the air moving. 

As usual, bugs where it's wet; little issue where it's dry.  Got some bites in Allerton Garden yesterday, but once we got away from the stream at the bottom of the garden, not an issue.


----------



## wilma (Aug 10, 2017)

We are staying at the Hanalei Bay resort now and often stay here in august. The north shore beaches-tunnels & kee- are swimmable and wonderful in august. We hiked to the beach on the napalai/ kalalau trail yesterday and while a bit muggy it was still wonderful. The trail was fairly dry and not too slippery! The parking lots are very crowded so you have to get to places early and the restaurants can be crazy crowded but we usually eat at the resort.


----------



## profmdh (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm currently at The Point at Poipu (via exchange), and will be moving to my timeshare at Hanalei Bay Resort this afternoon. I agree with the previous comments--August can be pleasant, but with a few challenges. As noted, bugs are an issue in the wet areas, such as Allerton Garden (note: I went on their sunset/dinner tour--it was very good!). Crowds are not a huge issue, but there are times when there is pretty significant traffic, particularly around Kapaa; it's not like the mainland, and since you're in Hawaii, it's a great opportunity to chill.
I'm a solo 67 year-old traveler, and the humidity can be a problem. If the tradewinds are blowing (as they are now), it's not much of an issue; if not, however, it's probably best to limit activities to morning or evening. Regardless, A/C is, I believe, a necessity. I'm in an 'elbow' unit at The Point; the second bedroom is definitely uncomfortable, and the layout does not permit much of the cooler air to reach the room. Fortunately, there are both ceiling and desk fans, so it can be tolerable.
Fellow Tuggers--I saw an ad today for EOYO at the Westin Ocean Villas in Princeville; if you have any experience with the place, I'd like to hear about it. Mahalo!


----------



## ljmiii (Aug 13, 2017)

I must say all of this is encouraging - we'll be in Kauai August 2018. But it sounds like we should pass on our usual pilgrimage to the Alakai swamp...;-)


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2017)

The road into the Alakai Swamp trail head has been graded and graveled, and the bridges replaced with new concrete structures.  As for the best time to go, you have to watch the current weather - if Waimea Canyon has been relatively dry for a few days, that's the time to go.  I don't think the weather on the coast impacts this.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 13, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> The road into the Alakai Swamp trail head has been graded and graveled, and the bridges replaced with new concrete structures.  As for the best time to go, you have to watch the current weather - if Waimea Canyon has been relatively dry for a few days, that's the time to go.  I don't think the weather on the coast impacts this.


We hiked the Alakai Swamp trail on Thursday. We started at the Kalalau lookout at the end of the road, and caught the swamp trail at Alakai crossing. 

I have never seen better hiking conditions on the trail than we had that day.  No mud.  Zero. None. Nada.  The rock face scrambles on the Pihea connector were completely dry.  When we reached the lookout at the end of the trail it was completely clear.  The view of Hanalei was spectacular. All but the tip of Waialeale was open.  Our 4-yr old granddaughter hiked the whole thing without difficulty.  Even DW thought it was OK (she normally hates the trail - because of the mud and scrambles).

We figure that we will probably never hike the trail again, since it could never be better than it was that day.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2017)

We were on Maui two years ago this month.  The weather was dreadfully hot, and when we talked to some friends who stay on Kauai all summer, they said Kauai was just as bad, but the trade winds weren't blowing regularly that summer, and that was the cause of our stressful stay on Maui.   

Our Hono Koa has no AC, and it was 98 degrees several days during that trip.  I am over the hot flashes, being 62 now, and I was having them again that trip.  My mother-in-law was even hot, and she was 87 at the time.  You know it was hot, if Mom was warm.


----------



## cowboy (Aug 14, 2017)

We are at the Ali'i Kai and it is wonderful. It's one o'clock and raining and very cool. We have been in Lihue for a week at the Kauai Lagoons and never used the air conditioning as we left the lanai doors open and enjoyed the cool breezes.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 14, 2017)

Kauai is beautiful all year round! Was there once in July and it was great. Stayed in Lihue and it only rained once. The trade winds help a lot with heat, as does the snorkeling.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 15, 2017)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We hiked the Alakai Swamp trail on Thursday. We started at the Kalalau lookout at the end of the road, and caught the swamp trail at Alakai crossing.
> 
> I have never seen better hiking conditions on the trail than we had that day.  No mud.  Zero. None. Nada.  The rock face scrambles on the Pihea connector were completely dry.  When we reached the lookout at the end of the trail it was completely clear.  The view of Hanalei was spectacular. All but the tip of Waialeale was open.  Our 4-yr old granddaughter hiked the whole thing without difficulty.  Even DW thought it was OK (she normally hates the trail - because of the mud and scrambles).
> 
> We figure that we will probably never hike the trail again, since it could never be better than it was that day.


Will you post some pictures, Steve, when you have time.  The trade winds do make a difference and a dry trail without mud makes a hike much easier and then to have a perfect clear view at the end.  Enjoy your vacation!


----------

